# Bear Grizzly brace height?



## BCG62 (Dec 25, 2008)

Im new to traditional archery and just bought a new grizzly. Im just wondering what the correct brace height is supposed to be for this bow. I have it at 7 1/2'' right now.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

BCG62 said:


> Im new to traditional archery and just bought a new grizzly. Im just wondering what the correct brace height is supposed to be for this bow. I have it at 7 1/2'' right now.


Both of my Grizzlys likes a 8" - 8.25" Brace Height, but it's really in what your bow tunes out best with the arrows you have & your shooting.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Bear says 7.5" to 8.5".


----------



## BCG62 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks guys:thumbs_up


----------



## Dannyag (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello gentlemen, 

I, too, recently purchased a Bear Grizzly Recurve. The draw weight is 40#. But m brace height was 5 inches!!! Is that supposed to be like that? I twisted the dacron flemish string (at least that's what Bear says it comes with) and got the brace 
height to 6.5 inches but it definitely seems harder to pull back now. I assume this is normal since I twisted the string and put more tension on the limbs? Does this "twisting to lengthen brace height" lessen the life of the string or bow? Yes, I'm quite new to archery. Thanks much for your input!

Dan


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dannyag,
It sounds like you have too short of a string. I like a dacron string 4 " shorter than the amo length of my bow. That being said, you should be able to twist up that string some more to at least get to a 7/12" to 8" brace height. It will not hurt the bow or the string and should not make it any harder to pull.


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Danny, 

Also, make sure you are measuring the brace height from the throat of the grip to the string.


----------



## Guardbum (Aug 26, 2013)

This just saved me a ton of time. My grizzly BH was 5" too when I got it home, twisted up the string to a 7.5" BH. Just getting back into traditional and I forgot that the string could unwind so much. Should have know something was up when my wrist was getting slapped bad by the string.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Waxing the string does wonders for stopping it from unwinding. My Griz likes 7.5" best.


----------

